# Segmented hunny pot!



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys posted this on the other thread but don't know how this works yet ... Figured I'd make a new one. I love this thing to death! Had fun making it too! What do y'all think?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks nice. I like the proprotions. Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like a Winnie the Poo sized pot.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

What fun! Love it. Nice lathe too. 


Welcome to the forum. Look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey thanks! I love it! Lathe isn't myn tho. I'm in high school it's in my shop


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Top of the line lathe,..


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

GoIrish said:


> Looks like a Winnie the Poo sized pot.


That what I was going for!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea thats a sweet lathe and your honey pot looks great :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna go back to school !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

jjboozel said:


> Hey thanks! I love it! Lathe isn't myn tho. I'm in high school it's in my shop


Nice pot. Your school district is spending too much money on equipment! Oh well just higher taxes.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice honey pot. :thumbsup:

Don't eat all that honey in one go. :laughing:

You are lucky to be at a school with a woodworking program, and a really nice lathe. :thumbsup:

You may get spoiled on that lathe. It may take adjustment to work on a smaller one which you can afford.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

TomC said:


> Nice pot. Your school district is spending too much money on equipment! Oh well just higher taxes.
> Tom


Lol it's a vo tech school... I have been in woodshop at my high school for 3 years. 8-9-10 now vo tech. Which is 2 hours each day. Not including what I do when I go home. We have top of the line stuff. A wide belt sander it's a $50,000 machine a saw stop tabel saw and saw stop dado. Beautiful radial arm saw. Etc etc its all top of the line. I love it to death!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice honey pot. :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't eat all that honey in one go. :laughing:
> 
> ...


Lol I love it! I am lucky I can attend somewhere that is so helpful. Turned a shot glass on the lathe the other day! It's really cool! Food safe finish so you can drink out of it ( for my dad) ( Mabey for me) ( only like once) (Mabey twice) lol. I want a lathe so bad!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Did I mention the CNC lathe and CNC router?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> Did I mention the CNC lathe and CNC router?


No, and now you are just trying to make us jealous. :laughing:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> No, and now you are just trying to make us jealous. :laughing:


Hahahahaha it sure is nice gettin to use all of them! (Kreg machine! Not jig machine!) oscillating edge sander  lol it is cool to get to use expensive machines like that tho. However I always go back to the antiques old
Way of doing it.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

We have a saying here "no pix didn't happen!" It would be nice to see what the shop looks like. (Just a few toolaholics here.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

jjboozel said:


> Did I mention the CNC lathe and CNC router?


Can I enroll?
Tom


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Shop Dad said:


> We have a saying here "no pix didn't happen!" It would be nice to see what the shop looks like. (Just a few toolaholics here.


Hahahahah sure no
Problem ill get them tomoro. It's a pretty big shop! 2 jointers 2 tabel saws 2 band saws one radial arm saw one lathe. One kreg jig. 4 shapers 1 "3 in one" shaper countless " at least 15" routers one planer. CNC lathe CNC router. We have a lazer that burns designs and pictures off the Internet into the wood ( it's like $100,000 machine.) wide belt sander oscillating edge sander. 1 dado saw. 3 miter saws. 5 work tables. And to "finish" it off we spray our poly.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Unlike a lot of us, you are being introduced to some of the finest, high end woodworking equipment that's out there. Good for you.
I never even heard about Powermatic until very late in my woodworking career.
I wish I had Internet and YouTube when I was your age.
You're getting spoiled....not a bad thing....just sayin'
Please keep us posted on your new-found woodworking skills. You'll be showing us old timers a thing or two before we know it.

Thanks for posting 
Tom


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

tcleve4911 said:


> Unlike a lot of us, you are being introduced to some of the finest, high end woodworking equipment that's out there. Good for you.
> I never even heard about Powermatic until very late in my woodworking career.
> I wish I had Internet and YouTube when I was your age.
> You're getting spoiled....not a bad thing....just sayin'
> ...


I am very thankful that I have the opportunity to use some of these amazing tools. The wide belt sander works by 5 1,000th of an inch each time. Extremely accurate. Honestly never knew powermatic was that great til I googled it to buy one lol!!! I know I'm spoiled but that's ok I guess. And finally thank you. Hearing that as a young woodworker that people actually want to see your stuff is amazing. So thank you Tom. I look forward to learning more skills and teqniques through this then anything. 
Have a good evening! 
~Josh


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

....and good evening to you, sir.....
We're all watching you and looking forward to seeing your progress.

Tom


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

For those wondering what in the hell you would do with a laser... My dad is a teacher at an alt education dept. and mom is in an administration position for my school district, they wanted paper boxes with their names on it.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

tcleve4911 said:


> ....and good evening to you, sir.....
> We're all watching you and looking forward to seeing your progress.
> 
> Tom


As am I! I belive I can do this and make a living out of it... It's in my blood.. Great grandfather was a woodworker. And my second cousin is also a cabinet maker. I just love it.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok you guys who wanted to see some of the shop


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Here ya go ask questions ill answer any


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Well geeze, who wants to work in a shop with lots of space? :laughing:

I bet everyone NOT in high school gets winded going from the table saw to the sander. :wheelchair:

So now we expect to see amazing projects. Go! :thumbsup:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol it's a nice big shop. I enjoy it!


----------

